# Bachmann Plasser (track cleaner?)



## Grand_National (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi.

I understand Bachmann made a Plasser EM80C which actually a track cleaner.
I also see that they made in it HO and N scale.
I haven't been able to confirm 100% that the N scale had the track cleaning functionality built in.

The HO box states "Track Cleaner" right on the front of the box, but the N scale version does not.
Can anyone confirm the N scale is also a track cleaner?

Thanks



Plasser EM80C


----------



## Grand_National (Jan 19, 2019)

Anyone have one of these to answer?
Thx


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Nope, at least not according to Spookshow. Bachmann (China) GE Plasser EM80C


----------



## Grand_National (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks. I hadn't found that site. I'll steer clear.


----------



## SD40Tom (May 15, 2020)

I have the N scale version, definitely not a track cleaner. Good for a static display but not much else. 

Tom


----------

